
Guide to the LA Startup Community - Cmccann7
http://thestartupdigest.com/2010/08/20/guide-la-startup-community/
======
andrewvc
Glad to see LA getting some press, as a reminder, the LA HN meetup is
tomorrow:

[http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-
news...](http://groups.google.com/group/los-angeles-hners-hacker-
news/browse_thread/thread/9e696086d2ce014)

------
yef
Overture is the best example of a successful startup from LA. Acquired for
$1.63 billion by Yahoo, and they invented the business model that Google
improved upon and made Google what they are today.

------
hristov
I am glad the LA startup scene is getting some attention. But lets put more
stress on an up and coming companies not already failed ones (you know which
one I am talking about).

------
Cmccann7
We wrote this in response to the HN discussion "Ask HN: Best Startup City -
Outside the USA?" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1565375>

The blog post is a profile of the Los Angeles startup scene, who you should
meet, and what you should do there if you are thinking of moving or visiting
the city.

------
whalesalad
I'm embarrassed by the LA scene. A majority of that post is Mahalo, which
doesn't count, or companies who have already made it. MySpace isn't really a
great item either. Let's put it this way... I wouldn't go work for any of
those companies.

~~~
Cmccann7
If you are ever in LA again I would go by CoLoft. It is the first co-working
space ever in LA and has about 40 startups all working in the same space.

It's the first time LA's ever had a real sense of community and I felt the
vibe changing for the better.

